# Devil's Tower, Wyoming



## Ozarker (Oct 1, 2019)

I took this composite image at Devil's Tower, Wyoming back in 2009 with a Canon XSi and the kit lens EF-s 18-55mm.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
A very striking image, nicely done. I’m not sure about the flag, quite distracting being the only colour in the frame. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> I took this composite image at Devil's Tower, Wyoming back in 2009 with a Canon XSi and the kit lens EF-s 18-55mm.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2019)

Wow, that's a 55 Mpx APS-C sensor back in 2009!


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2019)

Great picture. Nicely done, CFB.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy.
> A very striking image, nicely done. I’m not sure about the flag, quite distracting being the only colour in the frame.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Yes it is distracting. My single object color phase. Haha


----------

